# chicco vs graco travel system



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

( I hope this is the right spot to post this!)

I am trying to figure out which stroller is the best. either the Chicco or the Graco.. both are "good" strollers. There are just a few things that vary from each one that make them different.

Does anyone have one or the other? Do you like it and why?

Thank you!!


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

I have the Chicco. The key fit 30 seat & stroller - I LOVE IT!







:
The base to the seat is very easy to install & the whole system is easy to use. Stroller is a snap to fold up and down. people always comment on what a nice system it is. Their cust service is great. Dir are easy to follow.

The only complaint I have is it is hard to use when food shopping. There are no groovs in it to put it on top of the cart like others have. I either limit the amount I buy and put the whole seat into the cart or use the basket in the bottom of the stroller. I dont know why but I havent thought of putting my Ds into his sling to food shop until now







- must try that this week.......


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

The Chicco I registered for is the Chico Cortina Travel System...


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

I just got a Graco Metrolite. I love it. This is my 4th stroller for a 20 month old







I would check out the colors on Amazon because BRUS has a bad selection.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Personally I avoid travel systems and just get a stroller that fully reclines. Carseats really shouldn't be used outside the car.

Also, it's not safe to put a carseat on top of a grocery basket.

-Angela


----------



## Elizas-Mom (Aug 7, 2008)

I was reading another post somewhere that mentioned that Ped's recommend that babies stay in the car seat in a travel type system until 6 months, something about head control safety and that after that it is safe to put them in a stroller and/or running stroller.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elizas-Mom* 
I was reading another post somewhere that mentioned that Ped's recommend that babies stay in the car seat in a travel type system until 6 months, something about head control safety and that after that it is safe to put them in a stroller and/or running stroller.

No, they just shouldn't be in a jogging stroller that early. All the ped. advice I've seen says carseats should really be limited to the car.

A newborn in a stroller should be fully reclined.

-Angela


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elizas-Mom* 
I was reading another post somewhere that mentioned that Ped's recommend that babies stay in the car seat in a travel type system until 6 months, something about head control safety and that after that it is safe to put them in a stroller and/or running stroller.

no because it really is better for babies to be laying flat on their back, until they can sit up on their own if they need to be contained in a stroller. Otherwise they are sorta artificially being supported in that position. Plus they can move better if they are in a completely reclined stroller rather than strapped to thier car seat for longer than necessary (in the car, obviously it's a must).

To the OP, I personally like the Chicco Keyfit over both the Graco Snugride and Safeseat but really they are all nice infant car seats. Haven't used either stroller in a single but my graco double I had years ago was kinda cheap compared to higher end strollers.


----------



## natty529 (May 4, 2007)

we have the chicco cortina... i like it A LOT!!


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

The stroller "guy" at Babiers r us told me that they have more returns on Chicco strollers, he says they are not as sturdy as the Graco or Maclaren and he said the chicco wheels tend to bow inward after some time. However i really liked the design of the chicco stollers. I ended up going with the Maclaren quest b/c we travel alot and i dont want to lug around a big heavy stroller. Plus it reclines back and my toddler can ride when baby is in the sling.


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

We skipped the travel system, picked the infant car seat we wanted and got one of the higher end Maclaren strollers that have an infant seat attachment, which we liked better than any travel system. If you want a Maclaren but don't want to go to the top end, consider a Volo or similar stroller and go with a stroller frame (about $50 or $60) for the infant seat.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

skip it not worth the money
convertable carseat with a high weight limit and a stroller that lies flat i would say one that has a flip handle


----------



## mama2peyton (Oct 9, 2008)

I received the Graco Quattro Tour travel system as a gift, and it didn't work well for me. In my case, my babe was in a sling most of the time when we were out, and I thought it was just too big and bulky to mess with honestly. I swear that thing must weight fifty pounds! I ended up just getting a lightweight stroller for occasional use.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a Graco stroller that I like now that DS is a toddler. I don't like it as a stroller for a baby as the seat doesn't fully recline down. My friend has a Chicco stroller where the seat does recline fully and it's much better for an infant.


----------

